# Avoid this R32 GTR like the plague!!!



## sab (Mar 19, 2009)

Hi Everyone,

Just wanted to make everyone aware that this car is a piece of sh!t so AVOID it at ALL COSTS:

Nissan : *SKYLINE 2.7 LITRE R32 GTR 650+BHP STREET MONSTER 10.87 QUARTER MILE*

I'll try and keep this short:

I've basically wasted alot of time and money on this car. I was very certain from the advert and about 70 txt msgs with the owner that i would buy this.

Went to go see it with my mate who knows all about skylines. He looked it over for about five mins and his expression said it all. The two ******s trying to sell it to me wouldnt stfu about how much they know about skylines and how many they've owned, etc... Really distracting me from checking the car over. Oh and no paperwork for any of the claims of the cars spec! None whatsoever!!!!

I paid my insurance company to have a fully comp test drive on the car, i showed him the cert and he said "no offence but no-one is going to drive this car until the money is in my hands." - (there is another sub story to this one which i wont go into here).

So anyway i said "fine, you take me for a spin then.." - he floored it a few times, no boost until 5krpm and then a mild kick with a screamer pipe giving the impression that the car was actually moving... When it was about 320 - 350bhp my estimate.

If i werent such a gent, i would have slapped him up for wasting my whole saturday plus about £100 in fuel and insurance. Prick.

Anyway, avoid this car like the plague. The guy has not owned it for 7 years, only for about 2 weeks. It was brought from keighley trade centre.


----------



## hpt_simon (May 20, 2006)

i was wondering what the hell a spec like this was doing for this price , all a bit dodgy.

good on you posting this up


----------



## sab (Mar 19, 2009)

Just to add a little more facts to this without getting emotional.

The spec list is certainly not as exhaustive as he has made out. Without opening up the engine, I couldn't tell you if it's forged but I highly doubt it. We checked the engine number on the block and my friend confirmed it is NOT an N1 block as advertised but a standard RB26.

Driver door looked like it had been smashed in. To say it's 'sticky' was somewhat of an understatement.

Underneath the car is quite a bit of rust, the fuel lines are all bent. The fuel pumps in the boot look like something I could have put together.

The owner of this car is NOT a 54 year old Microsoft engineer, but a short fat asian bloke in his 20s. His friend (or brother) looks very similar.

If you decide to go and see this car, you will meet on a road somewhere but not actually at the registered address of the car.

___

There are many more things I could say, but I will leave it at that for the meanwhile unless someone asks me any questions. Market value for this car I would say £5k - £6k tops.


----------



## RSVFOUR (May 1, 2006)

It came from keighley trade center ...........................

enough said


----------



## ATCO (Feb 2, 2003)

Advert probably is a mix of the 'original' owner from their sale with additions from current. I would ask for the timing slip if it's done a 10.87 at Shakey. Anyone doing a 10 would for sure keep the slip!

Does look like a risky one.

Also be sceptical of 46,000mile! Unless for most of its years its been parked up.

DaveG


----------



## Bardabe (Feb 11, 2012)

ewww talk about sketch


----------



## akasakaR33 (Oct 10, 2005)

Just curious, why can't people spell TOMEI properly? (see ad)


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

sab said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Just wanted to make everyone aware that this car is a piece of sh!t so AVOID it at ALL COSTS:
> 
> ...


If your ready to buy and looking for a GTR that really is exactly what it is said to be then drop us a pm with your contact details. One of our clients has an immense r32 for sale.


----------



## TJB (Nov 23, 2007)

"REGARDLESS OF THE MILEAGE THAT I HAVE PUT ON IT I HAVE GIVEN IT OIL CHANGES EVERY 150 MILES"......!!..

and i thought i was the 'King' of oil changes..........oh well..:bowdown1:


----------



## sab (Mar 19, 2009)

TJB said:


> "REGARDLESS OF THE MILEAGE THAT I HAVE PUT ON IT I HAVE GIVEN IT OIL CHANGES EVERY 150 MILES"......!!..
> 
> and i thought i was the 'King' of oil changes..........oh well..:bowdown1:


Yeah oil changes every 150 miles though he probably ain't even driven that much as he brought it earlier this month!


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

So, the seller isn't an adam shaw?
He hasn't owned the car for 7 years?
The car isn't the spec advertised?

Have you told Pistonheads the advert is completely false?


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

tonigmr2 said:


> Have you told Pistonheads the advert is completely false?


Concur !


----------



## sab (Mar 19, 2009)

tonigmr2 said:


> So, the seller isn't an adam shaw?
> He hasn't owned the car for 7 years?
> The car isn't the spec advertised?
> 
> Have you told Pistonheads the advert is completely false?


Yes that's absolutely correct mate.
I did send PH an e-mail before I posted it up here.


----------



## ferruh4real (May 10, 2007)

keighley trade center.......... i have also heard a few horror stories before. definitely not recommended


----------



## burnsey_100 (Sep 6, 2011)

He want to trade it for my Evo, with this claim and spec I wou,d have thought it would be worth more


----------



## burnsey_100 (Sep 6, 2011)

ferruh4real said:


> keighley trade center.......... i have also heard a few horror stories before. definitely not recommended


I would never buy from there cos I have also heard horror stories


----------



## sab (Mar 19, 2009)

if you swap your evo, it's as good as.


----------



## burnsey_100 (Sep 6, 2011)

Far from it, with the faults you have mentioned. My Evo 8 is much better and I chose not to as I want an r33 gtr


----------



## stephenwap (Mar 26, 2010)

Wtf are original dings


----------



## sw20GTS (Jul 29, 2010)

I've noticed a lot of interesting cars from Keighley with bargain prices...now I know why.


----------



## nick the tubman (Jun 28, 2006)

keighley trade centre.... how on earth they are still allowed to trade beggers belief. 
they must have 50 (plod) on the books....

do a search on them mate - you will piss yourself.!


----------



## jaycabs (Nov 16, 2007)

im still finding the oil change every 150 miles quite funny lol , i personally change my oil in any of my cars including my diesel every 3000 - 4000 miles .

with him saying 150 miles thats like me saying i will drive to wigan from northants but then will need to do an oil change before i start the journey back lol :chuckle:


----------



## JTJUDGE (Nov 21, 2011)

comedy seller. I bet he's a right good laugh on a night out. I would love to read i his cv :chuckle:

we could have a right laugh with this guy...


----------



## r32crazy (Aug 3, 2010)

Sounds like a real dogey and disrespected gtr uke:, good on ya for warning everyone.:thumbsup:


----------



## peatough (Oct 6, 2001)

*Mo Shabir*

Mo Shabir owner of KTC used to drag race his R32 at TOTB and am sure used to be on here.

Am I sure he would vouch for the car? 

uke:

Google his no he also owns a 786 hp Evo :bowdown1:


----------



## Marky_GTSt (Dec 31, 2005)

jaycabs said:


> im still finding the oil change every 150 miles quite funny lol , i personally change my oil in any of my cars including my diesel every 3000 - 4000 miles .


Why so regular ?


----------



## JTJUDGE (Nov 21, 2011)

Marky_GTSt said:


> Why so regular ?


Because he's full of cow patties. 
What I really don't get is why make up a different name then introduce himself as somebody else  pointless. It's like saying the car is red then going to see it and it's now blue. Your going to notice it!


----------



## Marky_GTSt (Dec 31, 2005)

JTJUDGE said:


> Because he's full of cow patties.
> What I really don't get is why make up a different name then introduce himself as somebody else  pointless. It's like saying the car is red then going to see it and it's now blue. Your going to notice it!


I meant Jaycabs chap, that 3000 mile interval was redundant about 60 years ago. And diesels can go longer than petrol`s.


----------



## Taven888 (Mar 30, 2011)

Heard all the stories before about that place.


----------



## sab (Mar 19, 2009)

peatough said:


> Mo Shabir owner of KTC used to drag race his R32 at TOTB and am sure used to be on here.
> 
> Am I sure he would vouch for the car?
> 
> ...


Sorry maybe I missed something? What's this about?


----------



## jaycabs (Nov 16, 2007)

JTJUDGE said:


> Because he's full of cow patties.


???


----------



## jaycabs (Nov 16, 2007)

Marky_GTSt said:


> I meant Jaycabs chap, that 3000 mile interval was redundant about 60 years ago. And diesels can go longer than petrol`s.


i always like to make sure the oil is in good condition as it doesnt take many 1000's of miles to feel the difference from new when oil isnt lubricating as good as it could and should do .

i know what your saying about the diesels too as for the obvious most diesel engines run alot less rpm stressing the oil alot less over a greater time.

maybe a little ocd but it makes me feel better knowing my oil is not old and degraded.


----------



## mwebster (Aug 18, 2005)

I change the oil on one of my cars at less than 150 miles each time......


but that is my time attack car, it gets an oil change after every outing.


----------



## Alanevo6 (May 1, 2012)

Hi there 

This is a friends account as I am not a member on the gtr forum.

<edited by mods, no insults please>(SAB) came to view my car and was really upset I guess as he never got to take the car home at the price he wanted.

It clearly states in the advert I'm not in a rush and <edited> decided he would insult me with a offer of 8k!, yes 8K, so I told him to go we're the sun don't shine tbh, he thought I was some junky and was a desperate seller, which I'm not!

I am glad he wasted my time as this shows to all the true enthusiasts on the forum that have there cars for sale that (SAB) is <edited>. So don't entertain him as he is always up for a free ride.


SO PLEASE GUYS YOU BE THE JUDGES!

Does it honestly make sense that I would be stupid enough to let my car go for 8k as standard examples fetch that.

Thanks


----------



## sab (Mar 19, 2009)

Excuse <edited>, you MUST be confusing me with someone else because I NEVER offered you any money for that piece of sh!t that you're selling.

Thanks very much for wasting my whole saturday and money!

Would you now like to clarify for GTROC what spec the car really is?


----------



## peatough (Oct 6, 2001)

*Alanevo*

Do you have ur quarter mile slip ?

Why do you change oil every 150 miles?

Did you get this car through KTC?

T78 looks awesome glws


----------



## sab (Mar 19, 2009)

+1

Please provide 1/4 mile slip NOW! - even if you manage to produce one, if the date is before May this year then it's not this car that done it because you've only had it a few weeks right? ;-)

You have not even changed the oil. Looked like there was an oil leak underneath the car.

You DID get this through Keighly, it's on the logbook, you cannot deny that.

__

The only thing factual about that listing is that there is indeed a T78 on there. I won't wish you luck selling it though because you'll simply be ripping off the poor, unsuspecting, naive buyer.


----------



## JTJUDGE (Nov 21, 2011)

jaycabs said:


> ???


I though he was talking about the seller. Full of cow patties as in full of shit.


----------



## Alanevo6 (May 1, 2012)

Please there is no need for abusive behaivour. Have you hear the saying sometimes "THE TRUTH HURTS", by the looks of it the truth has hit you that hard that it has knocked you to the floor! This is a skyline community, Its a good thing you wasted my time as those genuine people can stay clear of time wasters like you. At the time you were bragging how you had a so called "R35 gtr" but it's funny as when the time come you tried offering me 8k and when I said to you to go we're the sun don't shine you took offence.

It's simple if you don't offend anyone in life then they have no reason to offend you.

I'm a not desperate and not a junky to except a pathetic offer!


----------



## sab (Mar 19, 2009)

Seriously buddy, I don't have an R35. I never said that, and I most certainly did NOT make you any offer for your car because honestly I thought it was a terrible example. You are definitely mistaking me for someone else, but by the sounds of it, you have not made any more friends in the process of selling that rust bucket.

Not only is the car not great (worth about 6k i reckon), I would say your attitude is not great either.

Bottom line is your car is not anywhere near 650bhp that you have claimed. You have provided no proof that it is, nor have you directly answered any questions. You're a fraud, plain and simple.

The car I currently have would run rings around that R32 and it's not even 500bhp!


----------



## peatough (Oct 6, 2001)

*Alanevo*

Aka evo

Are you trying to sell this car?

If so answer the basic questions pls?

Regards


----------



## JTJUDGE (Nov 21, 2011)

Alanevo6 said:


> Please there is no need for abusive behaivour. Have you hear the saying sometimes "THE TRUTH HURTS", by the looks of it the truth has hit you that hard that it has knocked you to the floor! This is a skyline community, Its a good thing you wasted my time as those genuinely people can stay clear of time wasters like you. At the time you were bragging how you had a so called "R35 gtr" but it's funny as when the time come you tried offering me 8k and when I said to you to go we're the sun don't shine you took offence.
> 
> It's simple if you don't offend anyone in life then they have no reason to offend you.
> 
> I'm a not desperate and not a junky to except a pathetic offer!


So what's your real name pal? This lad reckons you go by a different name? What's with the oil change every 150miles, is that for real? 
Post some pics of the receipts to prove your claim if you want to silcence the doubters.


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

Come on guys stop slagging eachother off your both grown up men and this ain't nice guys


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

JTJUDGE said:


> So what's your real name pal? This lad reckons you go by a different name? What's with the oil change every 150miles, is that for real?
> Post some pics of the receipts to prove your claim if you want to silcence the doubters.


Come on guy let's help the kiss and make up!!


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

And also stop with the personal insults, otherwise this gets locked.


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

JTJUDGE said:


> So what's your real name pal? This lad reckons you go by a different name? What's with the oil change every 150miles, is that for real?
> Post some pics of the receipts to prove your claim if you want to silcence the doubters.


Come on guy let's help them kiss and make up!!


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

tonigmr2 said:


> And also stop with the personal insults, otherwise this gets locked.


Please lock this thread off it's getting a bit hairy and offensive


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Only the OP can request a thread lock. I suggest everybody else steps back and only the people involved comment.


----------



## sab (Mar 19, 2009)

Takamo said:


> Come on guys stop slagging eachother off your both grown up men and this ain't nice guys


Sorry I don't like ripoffs mate. I have a very hard line against that sort of thing.

IMHO, one of two things happened with this owner and car:

1) He didn't know bugger all about skylines and made a mistake buying this car from Keighly Trade Centre and realised very quickly it's a pile of turd so is trying to get rid asap.

2) (MORE LIKELY): He tried to pull a fast one by buying the car cheap from Keighly and as it's got a big turbo on it, thought he could sell it on for a profit... without having to prove the cars spec and power output. He thought he could get someone naive enough to buy it.

____

<edited>I will be quiet now and let him explain himself if he and the car really are the genuine articles.

If his next post isn't any type of explanation or proof, then I will be on the phone to pistonheads tomorrow morning to have the ad removed.

Cheers


----------



## Alanevo6 (May 1, 2012)

peatough said:


> Do you have ur quarter mile slip ?
> 
> Why do you change oil every 150 miles?
> 
> ...



Hi there,

i change the oil every 150 miles as i didn't make much use of it, so i would do roughly 150 miles a time then park it up for a few months which ment everytime it came out it was fresh oil for me, i have done this with all my performance cars as i would rather pay 60 pound for engine oil and have the piece of mind,

yes i did get the car through keighly trade centre 7 years ago, I have nothing to hide. I am 100% aware that they don't have the best examples, but some of there cars are not all bad, keighly did not build or race this car, they only sold it to me.

(SAB NEEDS TO WAKE UP AND SMELL THE COFFE!)


----------



## sab (Mar 19, 2009)

Coffee is spelt with two E's mate.

You still have not provided any evidence of anything. You did not buy the car 7 years ago. Please post up a picture of the logbook omitting any personal information.


----------



## jimmy1234 (Nov 16, 2011)

opcorn:


----------



## peatough (Oct 6, 2001)

*Alan*

Alan

Thanks fir the response


Do you have time slip pls?

Regards


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

Alanevo6, you need to register your own account or do you already have an account on here?

Why would sab be making these accusations if there were no truth in them? Seems a lot of effort if he is not at least partly right.


----------



## bobwoolmer (Mar 27, 2007)

Alanevo6 said:


> I'm a not desperate and not a junky to except a pathetic offer!


 @ junky


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

Come on guys throwing insults at eachother isn't what grown ups do, your both obviously very angry and pasionate about skylines, this kind of chat ain't good both of you guys be the bigger man and walk away and leave it.


----------



## GTR PERFORMANCE (Oct 16, 2011)

Hi there to be fair mate he didnt even state in the add if he had a reciepts ir proof of engine spec and tbh dont know which t78 gtr u seen that runs 320 bhp lol this clowns on here make laugh


----------



## GTR PERFORMANCE (Oct 16, 2011)

By the way this is to sab, may i ask how many skylines have u owned u do seem like an expert about these loool?


----------



## sab (Mar 19, 2009)

Everything I have said is 100% accurate as I have nothing to gain by lying as I have been looking for a decent skyline for many months now (on and off). Everything he has said so far has been a lie. Think to yourselves; what could I possibly have to gain by making a thread like this other then to help the GTROC community out? I had to travel a 300mile round trip to go and see this car. Imagine how much time I wasted doing that.

Further points to clarify:

1) I did NOT offer him any money for the car. If I had, then I wouldn't have even made this thread. 

2) He has not provided any evidence at all as to any of the claims about his car. I know if I ran a 10 second 1/4 mile I would be framing that time slip. I have been in a few 10 second cars, and I think that this car would be lucky to do 14 seconds.

3) He is NOT a 54 year old Microsoft Engineer. I have a text message from him saying he is. I can post this up right now if he refutes this in any way. He looks more like 24 to me.


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

GTR PERFORMANCE said:


> Hi there to be fair mate he didnt even state in the add if he had a reciepts ir proof of engine spec and tbh dont know which t78 gtr u seen that runs 320 bhp lol this clowns on here make laugh


I also read the advert and in all fairness to the seller it doesn't state anything about the engine internals or about receipts and it also mentions that the body work ain't great, but hay the main things is Seb you didn't like or feel it was your cup of tea so you didn't buy it that's the main thing, both you guys stop making such a personal thing. Not good I'm surprised to hear two grown men and remember only men drive skylines arguing


----------



## sab (Mar 19, 2009)

GTR PERFORMANCE said:


> By the way this is to sab, may i ask how many skylines have u owned u do seem like an expert about these loool?


Oh hello friend of owner!! :thumbsup:

Do you really think people are that stupid?


----------



## sab (Mar 19, 2009)

Takamo said:


> I also read the advert and in all fairness to the seller it doesn't state anything about the engine internals


Takamo,

Would you like to take another viewing of the listing with my eyes please?

ENGINE:

HAS BEEN BORED OUT TO A 2.7 LITRE
N1 24U ENGINE BLOCK
DECIDE 226 TUNING OIL GALLERY MODIFICATION
HKS FORGED PISTONS
HKS CONRODS
NIFE EDGED MACHINED CRANKSHAFT
TOMIE SUMP BAFFLE
JUN RACE OIL PUMP (BEST OIL PRESSURE I HAVE EVER SEEN)
ACL MAIN BEARINGS
ACL CONROD BEARINGS
ARP MAIN STUDS
ARP 2G/HEAD STUDS
HKS 1.2MM HEAD GASKET
COMPLETE HKS GASKET SET
TOMIE 264 INLET CAMSHAFT
TOMIE 272 EXHAUST CAMSHAFT


----------



## Alanevo6 (May 1, 2012)

sab said:


> Seriously buddy, I don't have an R35. I never said that, and I most certainly did NOT make you any offer for your car because honestly I thought it was a terrible example. You are definitely mistaking me for someone else, but by the sounds of it, you have not made any more friends in the process of selling that rust bucket.
> 
> Not only is the car not great (worth about 6k i reckon), I would say your attitude is not great either.
> 
> ...






First of all I'm not your buddy so please don't offend me by saying that. It was 100% you that made me an offer you were the <guy> that came in a polo. I told you to take your 8k and place it were the sun don't shine!!!


The car is a very good example and bodywork is not immaculate as stated in the advert! there is no rust underneath, you must be blind!

I have not stated that i have a dyno graph, i can only go by a tuners point of view! a car running a t78 turbo @ 1.5 bar does not make 300 bhp lmao. I don't need to prove anything to dreamers like yourself, i am more then happy and confident enough to take the car to a tuner for them to check the car.

I would really like to see your 500 bhp nail keep near this, Its funny how you claimed it was one of the quickest cars you have been in and were bragging what your future plans would be once you would of bought it. Sometimes 8k don't get you far apart from a journey home at the point were you started!:smokin:

you keyboard junkies!!!

grow up,

if you have anything else to say you have my contact number please call me.

thanks


----------



## asiasi (Dec 22, 2007)

To the owner of the vehicle in question,IF you car is so well specced and priced why are you so worried about someone on here making derogatory comments on it.

If someone on here took the piss out of my cars spec,i would simply :chuckle:


----------



## GTR PERFORMANCE (Oct 16, 2011)

Its not that mate i know your type of people just all big on the net just been looking at your profile all you seem to do is comment on others or have something to say, its just ive had the samething happen to me where because i havent agreed on buyers terms ive been slagged off which is not right and again mate he put a spec up but wrote no reciepts jesus christ!!


----------



## Alanevo6 (May 1, 2012)

sab said:


> Takamo,
> 
> Would you like to take another viewing of the listing with my eyes please?
> 
> ...




I have stated in my advert regarding internals as i have photo evidence as proof with the sump removed.

Not at any point have i stated that i have a receipt that it was buit here.

so case closed!


----------



## sab (Mar 19, 2009)

asiasi said:


> To the owner of the vehicle in question,IF you car is so well specced and priced why are you so worried about someone on here making derogatory comments on it.
> 
> If someone on here took the piss out of my cars spec,i would simply :chuckle:


+1

I've said my piece.

Let's see how long this car stays for sale. I'll be keeping a close eye on the price. Everyone remember auction starts at £11.5k for a 10 second car with no takers?! LOL


----------



## TEAM_KHAN (Oct 8, 2007)

Alanevo6 said:


> First of all I'm not your buddy so please don't offend me by saying that. It was 100% you that made me an offer you were the uguly twat that came in a polo. I told you to take your 8k and place it were the sun don't shine!!!
> 
> 
> The car is a very good example and bodywork is not immaculate as stated in the advert! there is no rust underneath, you must be blind!
> ...


If he didnt like the car he should of stated at the time, if i spent £100 for nothing i would like to express my feeling


----------



## sab (Mar 19, 2009)

Alanevo6 said:


> I have stated in my advert regarding internals as i have photo evidence as proof with the sump removed.
> 
> Not at any point have i stated that i have a receipt that it was buit here.
> 
> so case closed!


I did not see any photo's! Forget to bring them did you? LOL


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

sab said:


> Takamo,
> 
> Would you like to take another viewing of the listing with my eyes please?
> 
> ...


I beg your pardon, what I meant was the advert doesn't state he has done this work or he has paperwork to prove it that's what I meant, sorry buddy so in away he's still not lying because that's may be what he was told the spec was when he bought it. I understand your point but I've been in a simular situation when I've been car hunting sometimes the cars came from Japan already moded without paperwork but I know my cars do that helps


----------



## sab (Mar 19, 2009)

Alanevo6 said:


> First of all I'm not your buddy so please don't offend me by saying that. It was 100% you that made me an offer you were the uguly twat that came in a polo. I told you to take your 8k and place it were the sun don't shine!!!
> 
> 
> The car is a very good example and bodywork is not immaculate as stated in the advert! there is no rust underneath, you must be blind!
> ...


Nope, again, I insist I never offered you a penny, unless my friend who came with me did?

Believe me sunshine, your car is by far not the quickest i've been in. Trust me on that.

As you seem to have a lot of talk, but no proof on any of your claims, just answer me one question:

If your car is what you say it is, then why, at a reasonable asking price of £11.5k has it not sold yet despite being on PH for 3 weeks now?


----------



## Alanevo6 (May 1, 2012)

asiasi said:


> To the owner of the vehicle in question,IF you car is so well specced and priced why are you so worried about someone on here making derogatory comments on it.
> 
> If someone on here took the piss out of my cars spec,i would simply :chuckle:



Hi,

I am not worried mate tbh, he is only a dreamer and simply a tyre kicker,

i am glad as all genuine sellers can see that (SAB) is a timewaster and be careful as you may have your car up for 14k and will only want to pay 6k lol without even viewing it. CLEVER!

thanks


----------



## sab (Mar 19, 2009)

Takamo said:


> I beg your pardon, what I meant was the advert doesn't state he has done this work or he has paperwork to prove it that's what I meant, sorry buddy so in away he's still not lying because that's may be what he was told the spec was when he bought it. I understand your point but I've been in a simular situation when I've been car hunting sometimes the cars came from Japan already moded without paperwork but I know my cars do that helps


Ok I apologise I missed your point. I thought you said he didn't mention that he had internals done.


----------



## sab (Mar 19, 2009)

Alanevo6 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am not worried mate tbh, he is only a dreamer and simply a tyre kicker,
> 
> ...


I made you an offer without even viewing your car?

Do you have any proof of that? Please post it now....

Also as the owner of this vehicle, can you confirm that you are 54 years of age?

And despite being Asian, pakistani origin, is your name Adam Shaw as is in the listing?


----------



## GTR PERFORMANCE (Oct 16, 2011)

Sab is on cloud 9 something i agree with ya on


----------



## JTJUDGE (Nov 21, 2011)

GTR PERFORMANCE said:


> Sab is on cloud 9 something i agree with ya on


Mate you and this "Alan" are on cloud nine not him. The seller is using a fake name. I've seen this trick many times.


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

All you other guys please stirring things up, and please Seb please don't mention his ethnic origin thats not good bro, some people then start jumping onto the band wagon, and yes Adam can be a non white person.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Who's Shak?


----------



## sab (Mar 19, 2009)

Anyway, think I'm going to wrap this up.

This case is closed as far as I am concerned. Despite him getting his friends to post and disagree with me (you will notice they all have under 10 posts?), I am not going to continue this debate any further as he has not provided any proof of the car or himself. 

I just know that I did my duty by posting this, hopefully I've helped someone that was considering this car. If anyone is going to go and view the car, then please do let us know how you get on! :chuckle:

If anyone has any questions then it's best to PM me as many of you have been already.


----------



## Alanevo6 (May 1, 2012)

sab said:


> I did not see any photo's! Forget to bring them did you? LOL



It would help if you asked for them rather then jumping the gun!

Surely a buyer will ask for the photos???


----------



## Alanevo6 (May 1, 2012)

case closed!!!!

Genuine buyers welcome.

thanks


----------



## JTJUDGE (Nov 21, 2011)

Takamo said:


> All you other guys please stirring things up, and please Seb please don't mention his ethnic origin thats not good bro, some people then start jumping onto the band wagon, and yes Adam can be a non white person.


Nobody is making this a race thing mate so don't turn it into one. The guy is just highlighting that a fake name has been used nothing more.
Anyway, we aren't getting anywhere. I'll come on to another topic. 

I mean move to another topic


----------



## Alanevo6 (May 1, 2012)

Mookistar said:


> Who's Shak?


Shak is my mate who's account it is.

thanks


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

Thank god I hate to see you this kind of hating going on


----------



## sab (Mar 19, 2009)

Alanevo6 said:


> Shak is my mate who's account it is.
> 
> thanks


As are the others.
You forgot to sign off with your name; Adam Shaw! lol


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Alanevo6 said:


> Shak is my mate who's account it is.
> 
> thanks


So who's Alan?


----------



## Euroexports (Dec 14, 2011)

This thread would have seriously put potential buyers off this car.
If the seller can post relevant pics up to clear everything up then it would help the sale.


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

JTJUDGE said:


> Nobody is making this a race thing mate so don't turn it into one. The guy is just highlighting that a fake name has been used nothing more.
> Anyway, we aren't getting anywhere. I'll come on to another topic.
> 
> I mean move to another topic


I didn't say it was a race issue I'm just stating to Seb please don't mention ethnicity because there are many good Pakistani skyline owners and this may paint an ugly picture of them because the next time a car is being sold by a Pakistani guy some guys may think its the seller in this thread


----------



## GTR PERFORMANCE (Oct 16, 2011)

sab said:


> Anyway, think I'm going to wrap this up.
> 
> This case is closed as far as I am concerned. Despite him getting his friends to post and disagree with me (you will notice they all have under 10 posts?), I am not going to continue this debate any further as he has not provided any proof of the car or himself.
> 
> ...


Hi there dont care what you think yes i might have ten posts but you will clearly that was to get in contact for a gtr i bought, i dont have time to be on this forum and if i am on i dont use my account but i spotted this thread and decided to have my view and this comment is to your girlfriend who commented that im on cloud 9 im not part of no one im just stating facts


----------



## Euroexports (Dec 14, 2011)

1 question though .. 
Why would Sab bother making up all this?


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

euroexports said:


> 1 question though ..
> Why would Sab bother making up all this?


I've already asked this but haven't had an answer yet. Don't hold your breath.


----------



## Euroexports (Dec 14, 2011)

This car can be sold in a week.

All the buyer has to do is get a inspection from a tuner done confirming spec and It would be pretty much sold


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Takamo said:


> I didn't say it was a race issue I'm just stating to Seb please don't mention ethnicity because there are many good Pakistani skyline owners and this may paint an ugly picture of them because the next time a car is being sold by a Pakistani guy some guys may think its the seller in this thread


This is just a daft comment. I've been ripped off by a white guy before, I don't make the assumption all white guys might be the same seller. What a strange thing to say.

I did ask only buyer and seller took part....


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

tonigmr2 said:


> This is just a daft comment. I've been ripped off by a white guy before, I don't make the assumption all white guys might be the same seller. What a strange thing to say.
> 
> I did ask only buyer and seller took part....


Yes but I'm sure if you had put up thread about like Seb has you didn't state he was a white , or black or green or anyother ethnic person, that's all I'm trying to say keep anyone ones colour or ethnicity out of threads please, you get good and bad in every sort of people


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

Let's call it a day please I consider my self part of a large skyline family... So No Haters please we should all be colour blind and see a person for there qualitys rather than colour or creed


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Yes but he also mentioned he says he's 54 and he doesn't look it, but you didn't pick up on that. 

Anyway we do the moderating thanks.:chuckle:


----------



## JTJUDGE (Nov 21, 2011)

GTR PERFORMANCE said:


> Hi there dont care what you think yes i might have ten posts but you will clearly that was to get in contact for a gtr i bought, i dont have time to be on this forum and if i am on i dont use my account but i spotted this thread and decided to have my view and this comment is to your girlfriend who commented that im on cloud 9 im not part of no one im just stating facts


Very little of the huge sentence makes much sense :chuckle:


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

tonigmr2 said:


> Yes but he also mentioned he says he's 54 and he doesn't look it, but you didn't pick up on that.
> 
> Anyway we do the moderating thanks.:chuckle:


I ain't bothered about that that's why!!


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Seems to me both bits of information are as pertinent.

I am gently suggesting, once again, that everybody keeps off the thread other than the two parties involved.


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

tonigmr2 said:


> Seems to me both bits of information are as pertinent.
> 
> I am gently suggesting, once again, that everybody keeps off the thread other than the two parties involved.


He may have looked really good for 54 lol anyway Im just simply trying to bring peace between them that's all, there's too much haters in the world and we don't want any on here :thumbsup:


----------



## CSB (Nov 15, 2007)

lol wut is going on, and why sab does your user comment say 'never buying a car from birmingham' I mean come on


----------



## GTR Cook (Apr 22, 2008)

tonigmr2 said:


> Anyway we do the moderating thanks.:chuckle:


Superb, well said :bowdown1:


----------



## burnsey_100 (Sep 6, 2011)

tonigmr2 said:


> Yes but he also mentioned he says he's 54 and he doesn't look it, but you didn't pick up on that.
> 
> Anyway we do the moderating thanks.:chuckle:


If he is 24 like someone quoted. And He claims he has owned this car for 7 years............. Wow that's a 10 second car at 17 years old

AWESOME :bowdown1::bowdown1::bowdown1::chuckle::chuckle::chuckle:


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

Nothing wrong with Birmingham or anywhere else for that matter you can't judge a whole city or a particular type of people by one person who you may dislike


----------



## JTJUDGE (Nov 21, 2011)

burnsey_100 said:


> If he is 24 like someone quoted. And He claims he has owned this car for 7 years............. Wow that's a 10 second car at 17 years old
> 
> AWESOME :bowdown1::bowdown1::bowdown1::chuckle::chuckle::chuckle:


Boom, that's well spotted.


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

I give up!!!!!


----------



## EPRacing (Jul 3, 2007)

Birmingham is not too bad, try bradford for size.... :chuckle::chuckle::chuckle:


----------



## nozza1 (Jan 13, 2007)

LOL ! comedy central


----------



## range (Sep 10, 2007)

euroexports said:


> This thread would have seriously put potential buyers off this car.
> If the seller can post relevant pics up to clear everything up then it would help the sale.


well good, its a bag of spanners iv seen the car, and yes i know every nut and bolt on all the models case closed.


----------



## Kango_V (Jun 24, 2005)

I've not been a GTR owner for very long, but did hunt around for one for quite a while. When I did buy mine (off here) I was shown loads (at least 40) photos of the car in various states of build.

At no point did I have to ask for them!! I was shown them up front. As a potential buyer, I would steer clear of this.

I'm grateful to this forum that threads like this exist. It does help in choosing the right car and avoiding the wrong one.

So guys (on both sides), this thread is doing everyone a favour. Well done


----------



## range (Sep 10, 2007)

Kango_V said:


> I've not been a GTR owner for very long, but did hunt around for one for quite a while. When I did buy mine (off here) I was shown loads (at least 40) photos of the car in various states of build.
> 
> At no point did I have to ask for them!! I was shown them up front. As a potential buyer, I would steer clear of this.
> 
> ...


well said why close the thread? people should see and be the judge for them selves, a bad experience has happened why not share it with every1 on here?


----------



## jaycabs (Nov 16, 2007)

JTJUDGE said:


> I though he was talking about the seller. Full of cow patties as in full of shit.


lol my mistake , seemed like it was to me at first as it was quoting from my post


----------



## nazams (Sep 28, 2009)

Alanevo6 said:


> Shak is my mate who's account it is.
> 
> thanks


BULLSHIT!!!!! Shak Is the OWNER of K-T-C!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nazams (Sep 28, 2009)

EPRacing said:


> Birmingham is not too bad, try bradford for size.... :chuckle::chuckle::chuckle:


And what's wrong with BRADFORD?

Black white Chinese Asian THERE'S ALWAYS ONE ASS HOLE


----------



## nazams (Sep 28, 2009)

SORRY GUYS ABIT OFF TOPIC 

My R34GTR if I was to sell it and I have no proof of my mods and engine even tho MGT has build the engine and done d all the work and is looking after it! HOW DO I GO ABOUT THAT

Good job this tread has been opened. 

As for K-T-C not all there cars are $hit


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

nazams said:


> SORRY GUYS ABIT OFF TOPIC
> 
> My R34GTR if I was to sell it and I have no proof of my mods and engine even tho MGT has build the engine and done d all the work and is looking after it! HOW DO I GO ABOUT THAT
> 
> ...


Salaam Nas contact Mgt and ask them to give you something which states all the work carried out by them, because it does help when selling a car that's had internal work done.


----------



## sab (Mar 19, 2009)

range said:


> well good, its a bag of spanners iv seen the car, and yes i know every nut and bolt on all the models case closed.


.... And there you are!

As many of you seem to only see skylines through rose tinted glasses, I would encourage you to go and see the car for yourselves and report your findings back here!


----------



## hpt_simon (May 20, 2006)

no point , wasting time and money going there, and playing spot the diference from the advert.


fellow member did already


----------



## MrGT (Jul 6, 2009)

The owner of the vehicle could end all this with one post.
Get some pics up of the underneath and pics of the 10second timing slip.
And the supposed pics of the uprated internals, if your not willing to do this then your full of rhymes with hit

tib


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

MrGT said:


> And the supposed pics of the uprated internals, if your not willing to do this then your full of rhymes with ship.
> 
> tib


Ship doesn't rhyme with sh1t BTW. 

FWIW, I think threads like this are quite beneficial to forum members.


----------



## MrGT (Jul 6, 2009)

CT17 said:


> Ship doesn't rhyme with sh1t BTW.
> 
> FWIW, I think threads like this are quite beneficial to forum members.


Does in a Burnley accent pal  but there you go I changed it for you, better?

Tib


----------



## MrGT (Jul 6, 2009)

If the seller was genuine then he would of proven everyone wrong by now with pictures and he hasn't! and that's the long and short of it.

Tib


----------



## GTR Cook (Apr 22, 2008)

I agree, this thread is great, the owner has convinced me the original poster is 100% spot on with his opinion of the car.


----------



## james1 (Aug 23, 2010)

As soon as keighley trade centre was mentioned it was nuff said lol.......

The OP doesn't really have anything to gain from starting this thread, unless something transpires to the contrary it should serve as fair warning. 

J.


----------



## range (Sep 10, 2007)

ktc have some nice cars! they have my lambo i used to own and i know that car was perfect! they sell loads of cars good ones bad ones


----------



## Dele Z. (Jun 14, 2007)

This thread made me lol


----------



## aaron105 (Jan 2, 2011)

Great read while drinking lol....


----------



## EPRacing (Jul 3, 2007)

nazams said:


> And what's wrong with BRADFORD?
> 
> Black white Chinese Asian THERE'S ALWAYS ONE ASS HOLE


Never said anything about race mate I'm talking about cars.. Think u have got the wrong idea mate.

Not being harsh but last year I have spent a whole day up that area looking for an evo for my wife and during that whole day I have spend £100 on fuel and see excess of 15 evo and not 1 I mean not 1 that I can see that has not had signs of damage repair on it and some so call dealers on pistonhead and on traders when I call they say they have a big warehouse and have loads of history on the cars etc etc then when I got there it was his back garden with bits of damage evo parts everywhere then there is no history on any of the cars etc etc i just didn't even bother looking at those dealers or traders in the end and went to Mitsubishi derby in the end and bought the evo x for her. 

This is just my personal experience. As for k-t-c not all their cars are bad as my first gtr was from there and as far as I know the car has not miss a beat till this day in germany, but then again all the evos they had are dogs evo the evo x we went to look at that has done 6000miles that had some serious oil leak and the other evo x they had looks like it had been nicked as the driver side window door seal has marks on it that looks like some one had put a bar down it to try plying the door open... But then again those car has now been sold....


----------



## nazams (Sep 28, 2009)

Ok. Cool ep racing wasn't talking about race. 

As for cars there are still plenty of cars in Bradford that are decent. Iv bought 2-3 cars from there that are still mint right now. Most cars in Bradford are from down south. Lol


----------



## nazams (Sep 28, 2009)

Skyline are wicked cars but some people buy skyline thinking there this much and that much but when they buy them and **** em up that's when they find out shit it's going to cost us arm and a leg to repair!! 

That's how they go around and bent other people over buy selling there cars off


----------



## hudders (Dec 6, 2011)

What makes me laugh is people tiptoeing about, trying to be politically correct and not upsetting others. You're not allowed to say the seller was a Pakistani in case other Pakistanis took offense or narrow minded people might automatically think that ALL people from Pakistan are conmen. People bitching that you shouldn't argue or insult each other and that you should be nice to each other. What a load of rubbish !!
This country is being killed by the PC brigade and it's pissing me right off !!

The facts are;
A member went to see a car for sale.
No paperwork, in fact no proof of anything that the seller said is correct. 
Even the owners name and age were totally wrong.
Even after 9 or 10 pages of posts there's no evidence of a time slip that might prove something. Not 1 scanned document.
The fact that the seller is Pakistani is immaterial, just a fact.
Maybe if others bothered to post up warnings of crap cars for sale or dodgy sellers then the more naive people among us wouldn't be conned into buying a piece of shit and getting ripped off.

I personally would like to thank SAB for bringing this to our attention.

We should be thanking him instead of telling him to stop going on about it.


----------



## nazams (Sep 28, 2009)

I'm not saying SAB is wrong, he has done everyone a favour on here for putting it up.

Also I do have a gut felling this car was ktc old drag car. 

I might actually go view this shit!!!!


----------



## jaycabs (Nov 16, 2007)

My 32 gtr came from bradford some time ago and 2 weeks after purchase , the big ends decided enough was enough and so the japanese import company would not take any resposibility for it and we couldnt get much help through trading standards so in the end it cost alot of money to sort out with help from my family .

Basicaly i got screwed by a car dealer in bradford as my lack of knowledge about gtr warning signs at the time was non existant as i was too blinded by getting my first gtr.


----------



## nazams (Sep 28, 2009)

When I bought my 34 this time round I asked MGT to come and look at it for me. It's worth gambling a few hundred quid then thousands. 

When ever you buy a performance car it's all ways best to take a tuner or someone that knows what there looking at.


----------



## kevr32 (Sep 24, 2009)

just read this entire thread and i'm nominating it for a bafta award, it's better than any thing on tv.


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

hudders said:


> What makes me laugh is people tiptoeing about, trying to be politically correct and not upsetting others. You're not allowed to say the seller was a Pakistani in case other Pakistanis took offense or narrow minded people might automatically think that ALL people from Pakistan are conmen. People bitching that you shouldn't argue or insult each other and that you should be nice to each other. What a load of rubbish !!
> This country is being killed by the PC brigade and it's pissing me right off !!
> 
> The facts are;
> ...


Absolutely spot on. 

Furthermore whoever mentioned that birningham is a shithole earlier on is 100% correct. God I cringe everytime I have to go there, but at least the people there are blessed with such a lovely accent lol


----------



## jaycabs (Nov 16, 2007)

nazams said:


> When I bought my 34 this time round I asked MGT to come and look at it for me. It's worth gambling a few hundred quid then thousands.
> 
> When ever you buy a performance car it's all ways best to take a tuner or someone that knows what there looking at.


Just back then getting your first gtr its easy to get too carried away and not see things clearly like you would normaly , like an over excited big kid lol .

You learn from your mistakes but just a shame some people out there are such scum bags to quite happily pass on a very expensive problem to some one else hoping they wont notice .


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

hudders said:


> What makes me laugh is people tiptoeing about, trying to be politically correct and not upsetting others. You're not allowed to say the seller was a Pakistani in case other Pakistanis took offense or narrow minded people might automatically think that ALL people from Pakistan are conmen. People bitching that you shouldn't argue or insult each other and that you should be nice to each other. What a load of rubbish !!
> This country is being killed by the PC brigade and it's pissing me right off !!
> 
> The facts are;
> ...


Why is it that it's ok to mention a Pakistani persons race, if I were to put up a thread on here about a white english guy or Jamaican guy did something wrong I'm sure I'd get told by most guys here that I shouldn't use those terms as I should refere to person as the lying so and so or words to that effect not the persons ethnicity. Seb is wrong for stating that and I'm sure with a cool head he wouldn't say that, Pakistanis are also people he should have just said that he was a 20 year old Asian guy


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

MIKEGTR said:


> Absolutely spot on.
> 
> Furthermore whoever mentioned that birningham is a shithole earlier on is 100% correct. God I cringe everytime I have to go there, but at least the people there are blessed with such a lovely accent lol


Oh and Essex is nice is it? Yeah full of twats who can't speak English


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

Personally I can't stand the cheese eating surrender monkeys otherwise known as the French. Guess I'm a racialist too


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

MIKEGTR said:


> Personally I can't stand the cheese eating surrender monkeys otherwise known as the French. Guess I'm a racialist too


They are not all bad..... Some of them don't like cheese either lol


----------



## Euroexports (Dec 14, 2011)

i dont think sab meant any offence. if i was in his position i would be pretty pissed off too. in fact i have travelled long distances before to find the car totally not as described and it really does piss you off.

at the end of the day we must thank people like sab and need more genuine posts like these to have other people having their time and money wasted also. in fact i was thinking about going to see this car and thanks to this post i wont bother now.

no need to get in any racial arguements, we all know there are tossers in every race and it only takes one to spoil your day.

if this has happened to me then i would probably have been far more racialist towards them and im asian myself!


----------



## Alanevo6 (May 1, 2012)

Edited - last warning before I ban you for the continued insults

I would smash has little jaw for him, he just can't take the fact he never got the car for 8k!

Like I said If there was a genuine buyer and wanted me to take the car to a tuning company for them to check the car I would be happy to do that!

I ain't going to bother proving myself to people on here who are not potential buyers and spend there life on here making assumptions without viewing the car!

If he has a problem he knows we're I am!

he is simply not a man but a coward who hides behind blinds as he can not approach or say it to me direct!

My car is from all this bullshit! Car is clean underneath, engine internals I have proof of with the sump off but no reciptes.

A road map estimate is what I have been told, I have not stated I have graphs to prove.

Yes I am 54 years old, but he met my
Son at the time as he knew I am working away. Yes I have had it for 7 years!

I don't have a timing slip! Thats all he can say!

Simple!

Thanks


----------



## nailsgtr600 (Aug 2, 2007)

Alanevo6 said:


> SAB is /edited for continuity
> 
> I would smash has little jaw for him, he just can't take the fact he never got the car for 8k!
> 
> ...



if its what you say it is... prove it, stop with the ''im not proving it to people on here'' bullshit..

get some decent pics of it from underneath and the bodywork etc and before you know it you may have a sale.... 
afterall it is a skyline forum and funny enough people do come on here to buy skylines!!


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Alanevo6 said:


> Yes I am 54 years old, but he met my
> Son at the time as he knew I am working away. Yes I have had it for 7 years!
> 
> Thanks


so you weren't even there?!?!?!

fpmsl


----------



## hudders (Dec 6, 2011)

Takamo said:


> Oh and Essex is nice is it? Yeah full of twats who can't speak English


If your referring to program's like TOWIE, please don't think that Essex and the peopke who live there are anything like that. This goes to show how naive you are. Are all Irish people like the cast of Father Ted? Of course they're not. I've been to Birmingham. My ex-wife is a brummie. I know how they talk And believe me it's not English ! 

The point SAB was making was that Adam Shaw is not an asian name by any stretch of the imagination. If I was being ripped off by black guy, I would say he was a black guy. That's not being racist. The words black and Asian are not racist either. They are adjectives or describing words to some of you uneducated people.
We're back to pussyfooting around "sensitive" PC issues again.

Grow up.


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

euroexports; said:


> im asian myself!


Chinese?
Japanese?
Vietnamese?
Indian?

Why be ashamed of your country, I just don't get that (unless it's USA lol)


----------



## stephenwap (Mar 26, 2010)

Alanevo6 said:


> First of all I'm not your buddy so please don't offend me by saying that. It was 100% you that made me an offer you were the <guy> that came in a polo. I told you to take your 8k and place it were the sun don't shine!!!
> 
> 
> The car is a very good example and bodywork is not immaculate as stated in the advert! there is no rust underneath, you must be blind!
> ...


If you never met him how did you know which car he turned up in and how did you tell him to stick his offer where the sun doesn't shine???


----------



## KingOfTheGT-R (May 21, 2011)

This thread is beautiful.:chuckle:


----------



## CSB (Nov 15, 2007)

Thread should be archived. Will show to my grand kids.


----------



## JTJUDGE (Nov 21, 2011)

Takamo said:


> Why is it that it's ok to mention a Pakistani persons race, if I were to put up a thread on here about a white english guy or Jamaican guy did something wrong I'm sure I'd get told by most guys here that I shouldn't use those terms as I should refere to person as the lying so and so or words to that effect not the persons ethnicity. Seb is wrong for stating that and I'm sure with a cool head he wouldn't say that, Pakistanis are also people he should have just said that he was a 20 year old Asian guy


You keep going on about colour mate! nobody mentioned colour at all except you. Sab only mentioned the guy was Asian purely to highlight the fact he is using a fake name. I don't think anybody cares wither he is asian or not or white or black or whatever.


----------



## *MAGIC* (Oct 21, 2009)

Oh this thread is funny.

Cheers to all involved.


----------



## bobwoolmer (Mar 27, 2007)

sab said:


> Nope, again, I insist I never offered you a penny, unless my friend who came with me did?


:chuckle: :chuckle: :chuckle:


----------



## andrew186 (May 3, 2010)

Takamo it is common practice to describe people

"45 year old white man"
"26 year old chinese man"
"20 year old pakistani man"

saying something like "asian" is incorrect anyway as its so broad

i dont think seb has used it in a derogatory way, you are the only one reading it as negative, easy on mate dont be so sensitive


----------



## nazams (Sep 28, 2009)

bobwoolmer said:


> :chuckle: :chuckle: :chuckle:


Lol


----------



## glensR33 (Apr 7, 2008)

so are we gonna see the pix of the underneath and of the car, a video of this 650bhp monster would be cool to


----------



## sab (Mar 19, 2009)

stephenwap said:


> If you never met him how did you know which car he turned up in and how did you tell him to stick his offer where the sun doesn't shine???


VERY well spotted Stephen. I am glad you pointed this out and not me. He is digging himself a greater hole and is clearly not as credible as some of you originally thought.

Also, not sure why many are making a meal out of this Pakistani thing. The only reason I mentioned that as a few people have rightly pointed out was to illustrate that Adam shaw cannot be his real name (as I have no proof of what was in the logbook. I just noticed it wasn't Adam, but sounded very similar to Adam, like Aram or something) - VERY sneaky.

And for the record, I did NOT offer him a penny for the car, not him nor this imaginary dad of his. Range can confirm this as he was there the whole time. The owner is just trying to pull a fast one to make you lot believe that I am bitter in some way. I can tell you now, even if i was remotely interested in the car I wouldn't have posted something like this. Making an offer and then complaining about the car on a forum is something an idiot would do.

I was almost regretting posting this, but I think most of you have seen the light now.

Cheers.

P.S. whoever else has seen the car or is going to see it, please post up your thoughts on this thread! - He definitely won't be able to sell it more then 7k imho. Looking into my crystal ball, if I was to guess I would say it will end up with a trader.


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

sab said:


> VERY well spotted Stephen.
> 
> Not sure why many are making a meal out of this pakistani thing. The only reason I mentioned that as a few people have rightly pointed out was to illustrate that Adam shaw cannot be his real name (as I didn't make a note of the name in the logbook; I just noticed it wasn't Adam, but sounded very similar to Adam, like Aram or something).
> 
> ...


Hi Seb all I'm saying bro is you know what some people can be like if they see something about a particular ethnic race Theyl jump on and add there two pence worth, no ones ethnicity or colour should be mentioned its wrong bro, I understand your anger and concern but you should have simply described as a 20 year old Asian guy. I'm not in anyway suggesting that your racist or predujist


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

JTJUDGE said:


> You keep going on about colour mate! nobody mentioned colour at all except you. Sab only mentioned the guy was Asian purely to highlight the fact he is using a fake name. I don't think anybody cares wither he is asian or not or white or black or whatever.


If you read it mate he says "Pakistani" I didn't say he mentioned colour


----------



## Marky_GTSt (Dec 31, 2005)

sab said:


> not him nor this imaginary dad of his.


LOL, I just thought you might want to have a think about what you put there


----------



## GTR Cook (Apr 22, 2008)

Takamo, you are doing as you described above- stop going on about it, no body cares what nationality the seller was, just it doesn't seem to match up!


----------



## Marky_GTSt (Dec 31, 2005)

Takamo, You're the only one who has a problem with it chap, And are you suggesting we cant say what country people are from now ? what if he was French would you still choose to be offended ?


----------



## sab (Mar 19, 2009)

Marky_GTSt said:


> LOL, I just thought you might want to have a think about what you put there


LOL... yeah i know what you mean buddy.

The question now is:

Is his dad posting or the kid I met in his 20s? Either way there's been clear lies that can be deduced from this thread if you have a keen eye like stephenwap. We should turn this thread into a Sherlock Holmes story! I will let you guys come up with the title! :chuckle::chuckle:


----------



## David (Apr 25, 2003)

Takamo said:


> If you read it mate he says "Pakistani" I didn't say he mentioned colour


And what's wrong with a Pakastani it simply describes some one who comes from Pakistan. This whole race thing is made, it is like describing me as english as an insult.

I have to say I once went out with an Indian girl and she was by far the most racist person I have ever met towards people from Pakistan.


----------



## stephenwap (Mar 26, 2010)

Marky_GTSt said:


> Takamo, You're the only one who has a problem with it chap, And are you suggesting we cant say what country people are from now ? what if he was French would you still choose to be offended ?


^^^+1000, I think everyone is sick of this race argument when there is clearly no issue at all


----------



## Marky_GTSt (Dec 31, 2005)

sab said:


> LOL... yeah i know what you mean buddy.
> 
> The question now is:
> 
> Is his dad posting or the kid I met in his 20s? Either way there's been clear lies that can be deduced from this thread if you have a keen eye like stephenwap. We should turn this thread into a Sherlock Holmes story! I will let you guys come up with the title! :chuckle::chuckle:


I have been watching with interest chap, all I can say is there are definitely better cars out there (Based on your description) with sellers who come across as, shall we say, more genuine (Based on the content of this thread)...


----------



## Marky_GTSt (Dec 31, 2005)

stephenwap said:


> ^^^+1000, I think everyone is sick of this race argument when there is clearly no issue at all


The thing is, you can't even deduce race from country of birth, Pakistani isn't a race, its a country.


----------



## torra (Mar 11, 2008)

*Just a little off topic*

Just a little off topic here, but I have an R32 Decide 226 built motor...and the spec is strangely close to mine running around the 650bhp mark.
as for K.T.C, I bought my first GTR from them and I think was a cracking car until *I* decided to upgrade the thing even further...It would be still going strong today...:squintdan
opcorn:


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

I have never read anyone write a thread on here where anyone has wrote something about someone and stated that the person was a English person or Jamaican person for example they may be called lots of names but I never heard any person state he or she was a english so and so, so why is it that you certian guys feel it's ok to label Pakistani, he should have been purely labeled as a 20 year old Asian liar or what ever but his country of origin has nothing to do with it and i don't care if you guys don't care I do, because some racist twats will use this type of thread to add stupid comments.


----------



## Marky_GTSt (Dec 31, 2005)

Takamo said:


> and i don't care if you guys don't care I do, because some racist twats will use this type of thread to add stupid comments.


If that where to happen, the mods would ban the person and delete the thread, You don't need to worry about it chap. And I really don't recall any instances of racism on here, if there where i'm sure they got shut down quite quickly as we generally don't stand for it. And I'm sure plenty of people will agree with that. Its best not to make assumptions about such things, If you see it happen report it to the mods, you wont be the only one.

I belong to the only race that matters.... The Human race, any kind of sub-division isn't really relevant.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Takamo, Surely your issue should be "how did he know he was Pakistani and not Indian"?

Besides. Sab ain't exactly got a white British name on his email address. 

Mook


----------



## David (Apr 25, 2003)

Takamo said:


> I have never read anyone write a thread on here where anyone has wrote something about someone and stated that the person was a English person or Jamaican person for example they may be called lots of names but I never heard any person state he or she was a english so and so, so why is it that you certian guys feel it's ok to label Pakistani, he should have been purely labeled as a 20 year old Asian liar or what ever but his country of origin has nothing to do with it and i don't care if you guys don't care I do, because some racist twats will use this type of thread to add stupid comments.


The reason his nationality was mentioned was that the seller claimed to have a very stereo typical English name and in his opinion he was from Pakistan. Ie didn't suit the name. Now just reverse this, it's like me selling a car with the surname name Singh on logbook and claiming its me. Now I accept your argument that I could have the surname Singh but its unlikely.

If you take offence to this then there is something truly wrong with the world we live today.


----------



## David (Apr 25, 2003)

Mookistar said:


> Takamo, Surely your issue should be "how did he know he was Pakistani and not Indian"?
> 
> Mook


Exactly maybe the totally politically correct way of describing the guy would have been Asian but in describing his perceived nationality he insulted no one.


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

David said:


> Exactly maybe the totally politically correct way of describing the guy would have been Asian but in describing his perceived nationality he insulted no one.


Slanted eyes?

Sorry but Asian isn't a description. As I said earlier I just can't understand why someone is ashamed from naming their country


----------



## sab (Mar 19, 2009)

Ok guys stop beating a dead horse and lets get back to the topic at hand, the car and more importantly the dishonest owner!


----------



## David (Apr 25, 2003)

sab said:


> Ok guys stop beating a dead horse and lets get back to the topic at hand, the car and more importantly the dishonest owner!


Well I think you won that argument about 4 pages back,no one having read this thread will be wanting to buy the car. The owner only came back with insults towards you and has done nothing to back up any of the claims about the car.


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

I just hope you guys are as liberal when the words English, Irish, Jamaican or Indian is used as a label to describe a someone who is being slagged off.


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

David said:


> Well I think you won that argument about 4 pages back,no one having read this thread will be wanting to buy the car. The owner only came back with insults towards you and has done nothing to back up any of the claims about the car.


I agree


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

sab said:


> Ok guys stop beating a dead horse and lets get back to the topic at hand, the car and more importantly the dishonest owner!


The one hiding behind someone elses I/D, an Engish name and can't decide whether he is himself, his dad or his son?:chuckle:

The car sounds like it was a pup that they had bought off someone and were trying to offload before it went bang. The owner could've saved himself a lot of grief by just posting up some very basic information on here but has come along, accused you of being aggressive and then comes out with this:



Alanevo6 said:


> I would smash has little jaw for him,


Hopefully, the guy selling the car will have to keep it as it has gained notoriety from this.

To be honest, I'm going to print this whole thread off and keep it as a checklist when buying second hand, it's got some good tips and pointers in it.


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

Takamo said:


> I just hope you guys are as liberal when the words English, Irish, Jamaican or Indian is used as a label to describe a someone who is being slagged off.


You're the only one who cares lol


----------



## David (Apr 25, 2003)

Takamo said:


> I just hope you guys are as liberal when the words English, Irish, Jamaican or Indian is used as a label to describe a someone who is being slagged off.


He wasn't slagging him off for his nationality though thats what you seem to be missing. 

I honestly think I were being slagged off I would take no offence to being called Irish, Jamaican, Chinese, Polish I just dont get what you are taking offence to.


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

MIKEGTR said:


> You're the only one who cares lol


Yes because I'm a British Asian mate and I know how it feels to be discriminated against buddy, your not so you wouldn't understand no matter how much you say you would


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

David said:


> He wasn't slagging him off for his nationality though thats what you seem to be missing.
> 
> I honestly think I were being slagged off I would take no offence to being called Irish, Jamaican, Chinese, Polish I just dont get what you are taking offence to.


I noticed you missed out English....tut tut tut


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

Takamo said:


> Yes because I'm a British Asian mate and I know how it feels to be discriminated against buddy, your not so you wouldn't understand no matter how much you say you would


Ok fair enough. But as I've eluded previously, you're describing yourself as British/Asian but why use the description 'Asian'. Should I be picturing a Chinese fella in my mind?


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

I imagine being called a racist without reason can be just as hurtful as being called by your nationality. Saying someone is from Pakistan is a different matter altogether to calling them a pa*i. Discrimination, offence, labelling. It can work both ways. 

Mook


----------



## JTJUDGE (Nov 21, 2011)

Takamo said:


> I just hope you guys are as liberal when the words English, Irish, Jamaican or Indian is used as a label to describe a someone who is being slagged off.


Bloody hell man give it a rest. It's almost like your trying to start something now. Move on


----------



## skylinegts2gtr (Jan 24, 2007)

Takamo said:


> Yes because I'm a British Asian mate and I know how it feels to be discriminated against buddy, your not so you wouldn't understand no matter how much you say you would



Im british indian and have no problems with being described as indian, i also have no problems with being described as brown, you can even use it in the same sentance! It only becomes offensive when people use it in an offensive context, like ' that indian should go back to his own..' describing someones ethic background and slating someone for it are two totally different things!


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

MIKEGTR said:


> Ok fair enough. But as I've eluded previously, you're describing yourself as British/Asian but why use the description 'Asian'. Should I be picturing a Chinese fella in my mind?


Exactly my point you don't know if I'm chinese, Indian or Pakistani so I'm not offended if the seller was labeled as Asian because Seb don't know if he's a Pakistani or whatever


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

Takamo said:


> Exactly my point you don't know if I'm chinese, Indian or Pakistani so I'm not offended if the seller was labeled as Asian because Seb don't know if he's a Pakistani or whatever


But u label yourself as British/Asian so shouldn't that be European/Asian?


----------



## TEAM_KHAN (Oct 8, 2007)

Takamo said:


> Exactly my point you don't know if I'm chinese, Indian or Pakistani so I'm not offended if the seller was labeled as Asian because Seb don't know if he's a Pakistani or whatever



:chuckle:


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

skylinegts2gtr said:


> Im british indian and have no problems with being described as indian, i also have no problems with being described as brown, you can even use it in the same sentance! It only becomes offensive when people use it in an offensive context, like ' that indian should go back to his own..' describing someones ethic background and slating someone for it are two totally different things!


An electronic handshake to thee. Someone speaking sense at last


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

skylinegts2gtr said:


> Im british indian and have no problems with being described as indian, i also have no problems with being described as brown, you can even use it in the same sentance! It only becomes offensive when people use it in an offensive context, like ' that indian should go back to his own..' describing someones ethic background and slating someone for it are two totally different things!


So what context do you think Seb was using it in Seb wasn't exactly praising him was he?


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

MIKEGTR said:


> But u label yourself as British/Asian so shouldn't that be European/Asian?


Stop being silly for F*ck sake


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

Takamo said:


> Stop being silly for F*ck sake


Whs silly about it?

Both are continents, I just can't get my head around why you wouldn't call yourself British/Pakistani or British/Indian or British/afghan etc. why British/Asian? To me it says you're ashamed of your heritage


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

Come on guys, lets give the race discussion a rest, this is what we should be talking about:


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

I'm getting confused now

Sabs second post describes him as a "short fat Asian"

Where did this whole Pakistani thing come from?

Are the short people and fat people on this thread gonna start to get upset because it insuations all short fat people are scumbags?

No

Mook


----------



## GTR Cook (Apr 22, 2008)

Takamo, give it a rest FFS!


----------



## skylinegts2gtr (Jan 24, 2007)

Description mate! And why would he wanna praise someone who wanted to rip him off, i wouldnt, i do see your point, my name is mickey, i see different customers every day, i do get asked my real name, because its unusual for an indian chap to be called mickey, does it bother me, not in tha dlightest, sam e thing if my white mate was called apu singh chande, i would be like 'really'


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

Like I said you non Asian guys would never understand how it feels to be labeled


----------



## GTR Cook (Apr 22, 2008)

Takamo said:


> Like I said you non Asian guys would never understand how it feels to be labeled


Your labelling yourself as you continue with this rubbish!


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

Mookistar said:


> I'm getting confused now
> 
> Sabs second post describes him as a "short fat Asian"
> 
> ...


Read on mate he mentions further it further on


----------



## skylinegts2gtr (Jan 24, 2007)

Takamo said:


> Like I said you non Asian guys would never understand how it feels to be labeled


Dont you think your descrimiting because they are not asian?


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

Takamo said:


> Like I said you non Asian guys would never understand how it feels to be labeled


Mate I think the only person with a problem about race is you. You obviously have your reasons but fight the fights worth fighting, don't make something out of nothing. And for gods sake be proud of your heritage and refer to your country not continent!


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

GTR Cook said:


> Your labelling yourself as you continue with this rubbish!


Whatever!! What do you expect I'm English


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

MIKEGTR said:


> Mate I think the only person with a problem about race is you. You obviously have your reasons but fight the fights worth fighting, don't make something out of nothing. And for gods sake be proud of your heritage and refer to your country not continent!


I don't have a single racist bone or vein in my body bud im colour blind lol


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Takamo said:


> Read on mate he mentions further it further on


So, when it was used in a derogatory manner he used Asian and for clarification later, presumably to eliminate us from thinking he was "oriental" he said Pakistani

Mountain>molehill


----------



## JTJUDGE (Nov 21, 2011)

Takamo said:


> Like I said you non Asian guys would never understand how it feels to be labeled


I'm Scottish or British. Sometimes people assume I'm ginger, drink irn bru, like my food fried and I'm slightly bitter towards the English.

I ain't ginger. Blonde so I'm a gene short.
Irn bru is awesome and quite frankly I don't know what the rest of the world sees in coke.
Deep fry a bars bar...it's not bad.
Bitter, of course I am, no we are. All the good racing circuits are down south, they get more sun, two types of women to our one. Naturally tanned in the south, fake tanned in the north. We just have the latter. 

Oh and all the best destinations fly from London or manchester. Dope.


P.s I'm just trying to lighten the mood now.


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

JTJUDGE said:


> I'm Scottish or British. Sometimes people assume I'm ginger, drink irn bru, like my food fried and I'm slightly bitter towards the English.
> 
> I ain't ginger. Blonde so I'm a gene short.
> Irn bru is awesome and quite frankly I don't know what the rest of the world sees in coke.
> ...


Sorry I beg your pardon :chuckle:


----------



## GTR Cook (Apr 22, 2008)

Takamo said:


> Whatever!! What do you expect I'm English


Now your really making no sense!


----------



## bignath4607 (Aug 29, 2010)

just an observation can gtr mafs flow 650+ ?


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

JTJUDGE said:


> I'm Scottish or British. Sometimes people assume I'm ginger, drink irn bru, like my food fried and I'm slightly bitter towards the English.
> 
> I ain't ginger. Blonde so I'm a gene short.
> Irn bru is awesome and quite frankly I don't know what the rest of the world sees in coke.
> ...


See if the miserable jocks can make light of things then surely you can lol


----------



## GTR Cook (Apr 22, 2008)

bignath4607 said:


> just an observation can gtr mafs flow 650+ ?


Lol


----------



## SklyaFett (Oct 18, 2005)

Takamo said:


> I just hope you guys are as liberal when the words English, Irish, Jamaican or Indian is used as a label to describe a someone who is being slagged off.


Mate, grow up. YOU are the only person making an issue out of this and you are making yourself look like a PC gone crazy person. I get the feeling that you are the one that has taken offence at the description and you alone. People need to be jumping on the band wagon about REAL racist people. On this thread you are fighting a battle that does not exists. And just for the record my name is Jeff Chan, my step dad is Chinese and raised me and my brother as his own, most of my friends are not white (I am English white). I have see firsthand racism, and have also been a victim of it myself. 
This is not a race issue, its about a man/boy is describing a car and himself and being caught out. That is all. 

Jeff


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

GTR Cook said:


> Now your really making no sense!


Your rite...I'm English


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

Takamo said:


> Your rite...I'm English


Please see tazzmaxx's sig for direction on this


----------



## GTR Cook (Apr 22, 2008)

Takamo said:


> Your rite...I'm English


::thumbsup:


----------



## asiasi (Dec 22, 2007)

Takamo


----------



## JTJUDGE (Nov 21, 2011)

MIKEGTR said:


> See if the miserable jocks can make light of things then surely you can lol


:chuckle:


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Don't think I've ever read so much drivel on one thread. Yoda wins. :chuckle:


----------



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

TAZZMAXX said:


> Come on guys, lets give the race discussion a rest, this is what we should be talking about:


if thats the car it must make a few hp if its running anywhere over a bar of boost and 11s afr, 40s ign timing.


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

CT17 said:


> Don't think I've ever read so much drivel on one thread. Yoda wins. :chuckle:


You must missed this one http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/160490-mfd-photoshoot.html


----------



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

bignath4607 said:


> just an observation can gtr mafs flow 650+ ?


z32s or nismos, or stock tbh ive read they can be recalibrated.,


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

asiasi said:


> Takamo


Stop putting up your pic lol


----------



## Alanevo6 (May 1, 2012)

MIKE GTR you seem to have an issue with TAKAMO, why don't you face him direct i guess you can argue all day with him!


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

Alanevo6 said:


> MIKE GTR you seem to have an issue with TAKAMO, why don't you face him direct i guess you can argue all day with him!


Do the letters FO mean anything to u?


----------



## Alanevo6 (May 1, 2012)

GTR Cook said:


> Lol



you have too much time on your hands lol


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Takamo said:


> Stop putting up your pic lol


That's racist.:chuckle:


----------



## GTR Cook (Apr 22, 2008)

Alanevo6 said:


> MIKE GTR you seem to have an issue with TAKAMO, why don't you face him direct i guess you can argue all day with him!


Thought you had gone!


----------



## Alanevo6 (May 1, 2012)

MIKEGTR said:


> Do the letters FO mean anything to u?



MIKE GTR yes i know what those words mean, you had to hear them all your life as your the a pain in the ass! ha ha ha:thumbsup:


----------



## stephenwap (Mar 26, 2010)

MIKEGTR said:


> Do the letters FO mean anything to u?


Considering he can't spell coffee I doubt it :chuckle:


----------



## Alanevo6 (May 1, 2012)




----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

Needs new pads then.


----------



## JTJUDGE (Nov 21, 2011)

Alanevo6 said:


>


Are those rotollas


----------



## SklyaFett (Oct 18, 2005)

um and that pic shows what?


----------



## Alanevo6 (May 1, 2012)




----------



## Alanevo6 (May 1, 2012)

these are some pics this may help


----------



## asiasi (Dec 22, 2007)

Cor !! thats a lovely looking car,how much you want for it :thumbsup:


----------



## JTJUDGE (Nov 21, 2011)

asiasi said:


> Cor !! thats a lovely looking car,how much you want for it :thumbsup:


8k :nervous:


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

Alanevo6 said:


> MIKE GTR yes i know what those words mean, you had to hear them all your life as your the a pain in the ass! ha ha ha:thumbsup:


**** me, we've got the master of wit and reporte here.


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

Alanevo6 said:


>


Shells look scored


----------



## Alanevo6 (May 1, 2012)

MIKE GTR thats because your fat ass has been on it!

It looks Abit like your face, scored!


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

Alanevo6 said:


> MIKE GTR thats because your fat ass has been on it!
> 
> It looks Abit like your face, scored!


Think i might make an appointment to view this car. Be on your guard


----------



## JTJUDGE (Nov 21, 2011)

Alanevo6 said:


> MIKE GTR thats because your fat ass has been on it!
> 
> It looks Abit like your face, scored!


By that I reckon mike you must be a handsome bloke if you're face scores. I replied on my face, chat and bullshit but you just need to wink


----------



## Alanevo6 (May 1, 2012)

MIKEGTR said:


> Think i might make an appointment to view this car. Be on your guard


Yep I forgot to say NO DOGS ALLOWED!:chuckle:


----------



## GTR PERFORMANCE (Oct 16, 2011)

JTJUDGE said:


> By that I reckon mike you must be a handsome bloke if you're face scores. I replied on my face, chat and bullshit but you just need to wink


Ohhh look who it is couldnt get enough off sebs **** now ur on for mikes aswell go on boys dont just talk all shit make the appointment for the viewing??


----------



## JTJUDGE (Nov 21, 2011)

Mmmm pot calling kettle black!


----------



## skylinegts2gtr (Jan 24, 2007)

All this shit over a car!


----------



## GhostWKD (Nov 10, 2010)

Is it running tyre pressure sensors if its running runflats? Unsafe to run them without iirc


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

:runaway:


JTJUDGE said:


> Mmmm pot calling kettle black!


That's just racist


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

JTJUDGE said:


> Mmmm pot calling kettle black!


Racist!!!


----------



## GTR PERFORMANCE (Oct 16, 2011)

skylinegts2gtr said:


> All this shit over a car!


Exactly low life idiots getting involved over nothing between seb and the owner this thread has lost its point people chatting crap about tyre sensors and all sorts lol


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Doh. Cross post.


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

JTJUDGE said:


> Mmmm pot calling kettle non-white!


PC edited


----------



## JTJUDGE (Nov 21, 2011)

MIKEGTR said:


> :runaway:
> 
> That's just racist


Re phrase

Pot calling kettle stainless steel model 3 series xt made in earth.

X3 jinx's 

X3 punches to each of yer faces on next donwn south meet.
I won't be there as it's to far to travel

Bitterness rising


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

Mookistar said:


> Doh. Cross post.


Technically my wit is quicker and therefore better. 

U could of course delete my post lol


----------



## JTJUDGE (Nov 21, 2011)

Surprising really that this post has been more popular than the chick that spat on the dudes cokc video in such a short period of time.

Tulisa


----------



## GTR Cook (Apr 22, 2008)

GTR PERFORMANCE said:


> Ohhh look who it is couldnt get enough off sebs **** now ur on for mikes aswell go on boys dont just talk all shit make the appointment for the viewing??


You can f**k off aswell!


----------



## GTR PERFORMANCE (Oct 16, 2011)

GTR Cook said:


> You can f**k off aswell!


Ohh look at this unity just beautiful im guessing u all having a three some then dont just give empty promises make the viewing


----------



## R32GTR_T (Apr 8, 2012)

C'on boys lets stay on the TOPIC pls and stop BITCH fighting.


----------



## GTR PERFORMANCE (Oct 16, 2011)

GTR Cook said:


> You can f**k off aswell!


Yhh cookey stop getting nasty!!


----------



## GTR Cook (Apr 22, 2008)

R32GTR_T said:


> C'on boys lets stay on the TOPIC pls and stop BITCH fighting.


But it's so much fun winding up idiots!


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Urge to ban rising!


----------



## GTR Cook (Apr 22, 2008)

That went quiet!!


----------



## nazams (Sep 28, 2009)

Alanevo6 said:


>


Cars been withdrawn from pistonheads


----------



## GhostWKD (Nov 10, 2010)

GTR PERFORMANCE said:


> Exactly low life idiots getting involved over nothing between seb and the owner this thread has lost its point people chatting crap about tyre sensors and all sorts lol


If you have runflat tyres with no sensors and then lose tyre pressure (puncture etc) there's no way you'd know as it wouldnt be visibly obvious on the car... incredibly dangerous and could very easily cause an accident

However if you see that as crap each to their own and i'll leave you to it :blahblah:


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

God rest his soul but run flats with no sensors were the very reason we lost Tweenie

But hey, I'm sure the seller knows best

Mook


----------



## Euroexports (Dec 14, 2011)

I can't believe this is still going On.


----------



## MrGT (Jul 6, 2009)

sumps leaking oil
diffs leaking
rear disks need changing
and thats off a couple of pics!! what would be found if you really looked over the car.???


tib


----------



## Marky_GTSt (Dec 31, 2005)

MrGT said:


> sumps leaking oil
> diffs leaking
> rear disks need changing
> and thats off a couple of pics!! what would be found if you really looked over the car.???
> ...


LOL, I only went out for a few hours and not only did you chaps reveal Takamos barely masked "racist when it suits me" attitude but you brought the owner to bear too, im almost proud...

Takamo, seriously dude, this really isn't the place for starting some kind of race war, If that is what you want go somewhere else, I used to have a small degree of respect for you (rare coin indeed), but its all gone now.


----------



## Marky_GTSt (Dec 31, 2005)

And please, don't let me stop you playing the race card, I would hate it if my open minded oppinions got in the way of anyone screaming like a child a blubbing to the zero people who care....


----------



## Marky_GTSt (Dec 31, 2005)

And Alwenevoblah whatever... everyone on this site lost respect for you a long long time ago, so please stop wasting everyones time by posting pictures of some BOS. Best you advertise it on ebay as spares or repairs.


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

Marky_GTSt said:


> LOL, I only went out for a few hours and not only did you chaps reveal Takamos barely masked "racist when it suits me" attitude but you brought the owner to bear too, im almost proud...
> 
> Takamo, seriously dude, this really isn't the place for starting some kind of race war, If that is what you want go somewhere else, I used to have a small degree of respect for you (rare coin indeed), but its all gone now.


Well I don't and never had any respect for you so keep your stupid comments to yourself, I don't need your respect crap


----------



## jaycabs (Nov 16, 2007)

This thread is moving on like wild fire , will have to start a part 2 thread soon lol :chuckle:


----------



## Marky_GTSt (Dec 31, 2005)

Takamo said:


> Well I don't and never had any respect for you so keep your stupid comments to yourself, I don't need your respect crap


You don't even recognise when somebody is trying to help you... too bad.

If you want to infer race by country of origin (and you are the only person who has done so) then that's up to you, not one single other person did, you have to ask yourself who has the problem, and to find out go look in the mirror.


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

Marky_GTSt said:


> You don't even recognise when somebody is trying to help you... too bad.
> 
> If you want to infer race by country of origin (and you are the only person who has done so) then that's up to you, not one single other person did, you have to ask yourself who has the problem, and to find out go look in the mirror.


I don't remember asking you for any assistance so keep your perthetic comments to yourself I'm quiet capable of expressing my veiws thank you


----------



## Marky_GTSt (Dec 31, 2005)

Takamo said:


> I don't remember asking you for any assistance so keep your perthetic comments to yourself I'm quiet capable of expressing my veiws thank you


And do you understand that your views are the most racist ones on this thread ? can you see it ? im guessing not. Would you like me to point it out ? lol


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

Marky_GTSt said:


> And do you understand that your views are the most racist ones on this thread ? can you see it ? im guessing not. Would you like me to point it out ? lol


I don't give a f*ck now stop giving me your 2 pence worth that's the typical white boy attitude to try and turn it around and blame the non white person for for simply stating a fact that a persons ethnicity should not be used then you quickly accuse them of using the race card.. Well your completly wrong I just feel that if you see us non White as equal then our ethnicity shouldn't be mentioned, it's only used in trying to label and seperate. I don't see my non Asian friends and neighbours as any different so I don't refere to them as English


----------



## Marky_GTSt (Dec 31, 2005)

Takamo said:


> that's the typical white boy attitude


LOL, and there we go... I knew we would get to see it eventually.

You just proved my point in spectacular fashion, well done you.


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

Marky_GTSt said:


> LOL, and there we go... I knew we would get to see it eventually.
> 
> You just proved my point in spectacular fashion, well done you.


I'm only stating a fact, I'm sick to death of hearing the same crap from you white boys that every time a non white person wants to be treated as an equal you accuse them of using the race card. That not nice if your on the receiving end


----------



## Marky_GTSt (Dec 31, 2005)

Takamo said:


> I'm only stating a fact :smokin:


What race am I then ? where did you get that fact ? 

Feel free to paste up the part where I mention your race too...


----------



## MrGT (Jul 6, 2009)

There you go describing someone by colour.

That's racist using a colour to describe someone unlike using sometimes country why couldn't you argue with mark without resorting to using colour you sure are the only racist on this thread.

Tib


----------



## Alanevo6 (May 1, 2012)

MrGT said:


> sumps leaking oil
> diffs leaking
> rear disks need changing
> and thats off a couple of pics!! what would be found if you really looked over the car.???
> ...



Lol your funny! There is no leaks on the car at all, the rear disks are new now as these pics are roughly a month old!

So keep your opinions to yourself please

I'm am not on here to argue.


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

Marky_GTSt said:


> What race am I then ? where did you get that fact ?
> 
> Feel free to paste up the part where I mention your race too...


It doesn't bother me in the slightest what ethnicity you are I see you as a person,so I wouldn't refere to you any different.


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

MrGT said:


> There you go describing someone by colour.
> 
> That's racist using a colour to describe someone unlike using sometimes country why couldn't you argue with mark without resorting to using colour you sure are the only racist on this thread.
> 
> Tib


Yes it is so how does it feel to labeled exactly my point, I deliberately used that term to get a reaction


----------



## Marky_GTSt (Dec 31, 2005)

Takamo said:


> It doesn't bother in the slightest what ethnicity you are I see you as a person,so I wouldn't refere to you any different.


I sincerely hope this is a sign of personal development chap, if so this whole thread has been worth it 

I really hope you can see how mentioning race, for reasons good or bad, just isn't a good idea. Standing up for any one race is exactly as bad as slagging off any one race, There are plenty of examples of this, and none of them seem to end well.

If only one person reads this and starts to think about things a little differently then its been time well spent on all our behalf's.


----------



## Marky_GTSt (Dec 31, 2005)

Takamo said:


> Yes it is so how does it feel to labeled exactly my point, I deliberately used that term to get a reaction


Do you want to know how I feel about being labeled "Typical white boy", ill tell you.

I don't mind in the slightest, I work with a black guy who calls me that all the time (and worse), and rest assured, he gets just as much back  But we are friends you see, Neither of us would ever say such things to people we don't know, or speak in that fashion in public.


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

Marky_GTSt said:


> I sincerely hope this is a sign of personal development chap, if so this whole thread has been worth it
> 
> I really hope you can see how mentioning race, for reasons good or bad, just isn't a good idea. Standing up for any one race is exactly as bad as slagging off any one race, There are plenty of examples of this, and none of them seem to end well.
> 
> If only one person reads this and starts to think about things a little differently then its been time well spent on all our behalf's.


I agree with you and I appoligise to you and any other member if they felt my comments "white boys" came across as sounding racist trust me im the least racist person yourl ever meet but I did it to make a point that we are all one nation and shouldn't be labeled. Those who know me and have had dealings with me will 100% vouch for that I'm not racist in any way


----------



## SklyaFett (Oct 18, 2005)

Takamo said:


> It doesn't bother me in the slightest what ethnicity you are I see you as a person,so I wouldn't refere to you any different.


Problem is mate is DOES seem to bother you. An calling some one a white boy to get a reaction is no better the someone useing the N word to get a reaction. Problem is if I used that I'd probably get arrested. Do you see what I'm saying?

It appears you are the racest person around here, that or you are a complete fool. I'd like to think the latter tbh. Iv found alot of people have a chipp on the shoulder about race and colour and that includes black and white and all the colours in the middle. You seem to have a chipp mate and are not helping the situation.

jeff


----------



## MrGT (Jul 6, 2009)

Alanevo6 said:


> Lol your funny! There is no leaks on the car at all, the rear disks are new now as these pics are roughly a month old!
> 
> So keep your opinions to yourself please
> 
> I'm am not on here to argue.


God you are blind, the rear diff is blatantly leaking the sump is the same, did you bother to look at the pics you posted or just steals someone else's pictures of the net.
And if those pics are a couple of months old go take some recent ones.

As for keeping my opinion to myself I think you will find you posted on a public forum there fore inviting people to comment on said posts.


and you say your not here to argue? That's all you have done, well that and post pics of a car that needs at least2 oil leeks sorting and a set of brakes (let's be honest they are one of the most important bits on a car let alone a 600 HP car so if you let the brakes get low what's the rest like???)

Oh and regardless of race colour or creed you are still a massive ar$ehole


Tib


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

SklyaFett said:


> Problem is mate is DOES seem to bother you. An calling some one a white boy to get a reaction is no better the someone useing the N word to get a reaction. Problem is if I used that I'd probably get arrested. Do you see what I'm saying?
> 
> It appears you are the racest person around here, that or you are a complete fool. I'd like to think the latter tbh. Iv found alot of people have a chipp on the shoulder about race and colour and that includes black and white and all the colours in the middle. You seem to have a chipp mate and are not helping the situation.
> 
> jeff


What's wrong with being labeled?....exactly my point it shouldn't happen that causes hateret and seperation and segregation, I don't care If your white, black, blue, yellow or green. You are jeff to me bud


----------



## Marky_GTSt (Dec 31, 2005)

Takamo said:


> I agree with you and I appoligise to you and any other member if they felt my comments "white boys" came across as sounding racist trust me im the least racist person yourl ever meet but I did it to make a point that we are all one nation and shouldn't be labeled. Those who know me and have had dealings with me will 100% vouch for that I'm not racist in any way


You don't need to apologise mate. I hope you can forgive me for keep prodding at you like that, but I think it was a good discussion. 

We are indeed one nation, one world, with many diverse people, but we are all the same species, Human, And I honestly can't imagine why anyone chooses to see it different. I don't get the whole segregation thing, be it race, country or religion, Maybe i'm just not clever enough to get it...


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

Marky_GTSt said:


> You don't need to apologise mate. I hope you can forgive me for keep prodding at you like that, but I think it was a good discussion.
> 
> We are indeed one nation, one world, with many diverse people, but we are all the same species, Human, And I honestly can't imagine why anyone chooses to see it different. I don't get the whole segregation thing, be it race, country or religion, Maybe i'm just not clever enough to get it...


Sound :wavey:


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

Is that the sound of an R32 being broken for spares I can hear in the background?


----------



## bobwoolmer (Mar 27, 2007)

Mookistar said:


> God rest his soul but run flats with no sensors were the very reason we lost Tweenie
> 
> Mook


Bullshit


----------



## Marky_GTSt (Dec 31, 2005)

bobwoolmer said:


> Bullshit


I was under the impression it was to do with flat tyres too, is that not the case ?


----------



## bobwoolmer (Mar 27, 2007)

Marky_GTSt said:


> I was under the impression it was to do with flat tyres too, is that not the case ?


correct


----------



## Marky_GTSt (Dec 31, 2005)

bobwoolmer said:


> correct


So, what did happen then ?


----------



## MrGT (Jul 6, 2009)

@ alanevo6 (blatantly another false name, God your do full of shit), stop pm'ing me with insults and threats you child, just because you have been called out in public for being a prick trying to sell a horse apple as a real apple. If you would like me to come discuss this with you face to face that's fine by me pal. I don't make childish threats. Unlike some.

PS glwts 

Tib


----------



## YokoAE86 (May 23, 2007)

Jesus Christ, 20 pages of this and still continuing.

If for example, a policeman stopped and searched a black man, an oriental man, an asian man, a white man, the policeman would have to say this back into his walkie talkie, even if the person who is being searched was born and bred in Britain.

There is a difference between nationality and ethnicity.

I can't see the point of this argument. Give it a rest guys.


----------



## jim-lm (Mar 15, 2005)

YokoAE86 said:


> Jesus Christ, 20 pages of this and still continuing.
> 
> If for example, a policeman stopped and searched a black man, an oriental man, an asian man, a white man, the policeman would have to say this back into his walkie talkie, even if the person who is being searched was born and bred in Britain.
> 
> ...




:thumbsup:


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

bobwoolmer said:


> Bullshit


Whatever your opinion is, that was the finding of the official investigation...

All the latest news from Harlow, Essex. | Car involved in Harlow death crash had two flat tyres, inquest told


----------



## Marky_GTSt (Dec 31, 2005)

matt j said:


> Whatever your opinion is, that was the finding of the official investigation...
> 
> All the latest news from Harlow, Essex. | Car involved in Harlow death crash had two flat tyres, inquest told


I think that's the article I read.... I assumed it was accurate.


----------



## Darren-mac (May 13, 2009)

Thanks for the entertainment alanevo6, you've been excellent on this thread, how many times can you put your foot in it really?!


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

akasakaR33 said:


> Just curious, why can't people spell TOMEI properly? (see ad)


LOL . . good one, next time I sell a car with TOMEI parts, I call the stuff "TOM-hey!"


----------



## sab (Mar 19, 2009)

The listing has been removed from PH! Haha

Put a bucket underneath the car at all times. There are more leaks then a *****....


----------



## nozza1 (Jan 13, 2007)

matt j said:


> Whatever your opinion is, that was the finding of the official investigation...
> 
> All the latest news from Harlow, Essex. | Car involved in Harlow death crash had two flat tyres, inquest told


Why would you run TWO run flats on a car!

Especially on a skyline, when we all know all tyres should be the same size, make cause it messes with the handling.

Even, tyre wear run to the limit messes with the electronics, resulting in lack of confidence on the limit.

Did the owner of the car not maintain the car properly, resulting in tweenie's death?


----------



## HeavyDuty (Apr 27, 2012)

WOW! 

If only *everyone* on the planet would take themselves less seriously, imagine what we could accomplish.

I'm a fat, bald English/Scottish/Irish/German mutt who's so pasty white I put the "caulk" in Caucasian & I'm not bothered a bit by any of it.

For relevant content, the fervor you demonstrate as a group to broadcast what could be a magnanimous mistake to a prospective buyer is good to see.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

nozza1 said:


> Why would you run TWO run flats on a car!
> 
> Especially on a skyline, when we all know all tyres should be the same size, make cause it messes with the handling.
> 
> ...


not the time or the place people, it's in the past, lets leave it there please

mook


----------



## nazams (Sep 28, 2009)

Four eye witnesses told a different story of what happened dint they and was not the tyres


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

and thats the end of that

mike


----------

